# Finally started DIY background, but am i doing it right?



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I have wanted to do this DIY background for so long! Finally decided to do it! So I am at the part where you paste your concrete on. I followed directions closely within diy articles in the library. So i have my 1st layer on. I misted it so it doesnt dry too fast. Couple things:

Am i doing this right? It seems to almost crumble off. I tried sandpapering it down first before concrete, as i am using white styrophome. Also the concrete has alot of rocks in it. Is that normal?
This is only my first layer and it has been drying abt 2 hrs now and i have misted w water to slow the drying.
Lastly, i am attempting to add this to an established tank. (I know to soak it first and be sure ph ismt too high)We'll see if this thing stays in or it might be too boyant. Eh, I really hope this works and im not wasting my time!

Thanks!


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Forgot to mention: I heard you can use food coloring but am skeptical. Can you? I went to Home depot (or lowes?) And they said they didnt have concrete coloring. What can i use, where can I buy it?

Thanks!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

What kind of concrete did you buy? Just curious....

Maybe you can try drylok? I know concrete can crack and crumble if not the right consistency and not allowed to cure correctly. I am considering doing a DIY background and will probably use drylok or a thin-set mortar like used for scratch coats and for hanging vertical tiles/stacked stone.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi!

Thats a good idea. If this diy doesnt come out right i will use that.
I used Quikcrete concrete mix. Is that ok to use? I went ahead and applied my 2nd coat. This time I made it morewatery. Dont know if it was that, or because its the second coat, but it seemed to go on and take easier than the first application.

Is Quikcrete concrete mix ok to use for this? Is it going to chip off at some point? Also, what did any of u use for coloring concrete and where can i get it?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

The home improvement stores should have concrete color - maybe the person you spoke to didn't know what you were asking. They should either have 10oz bottles or sometimes will have powder of Quikrete.

Post some pics of your project!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

cichlid85 said:


> Forgot to mention: I heard you can use food coloring but am skeptical. Can you? I went to Home depot (or lowes?) And they said they didnt have concrete coloring. What can i use, where can I buy it?
> 
> Thanks!


Try Ace Hardware (HomeCo).

You are looking for Quikrete Liquid Cement Coloring Additives.

http://www.quikrete.com/productlines/cementcolor.asp


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

I will check out ACE, thanks!

I am using my droid phone to post, i dont have Internet at home at this time. I can take some pics with my camera phone. Just have to figure how to upload them. This is a 15 gal tank i am doing the background for. I use to have 55gal african setup and i had a 36 gal. Sincemoving, im starting over, small at first but hope to get at least 55 or larger sometime end of this year.

So this diy is kinda my test to see if i can make it work in my small tank. I dont really like the idea of siliconing permanantly to the back of a tank, i like to change it up sometimes.

Let me see if i can get a pic on here for you guys to show u what *** been workin on here...2nd coat was applied lastnight. Still worried about cracking and chipping off.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

cichlid85 said:


> I will check out ACE, thanks!
> 
> I am using my droid phone to post, i dont have Internet at home at this time. I can take some pics with my camera phone. Just have to figure how to upload them.


I use photobucket and my android puts them up there quite easily


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok I have a couple pics on my phone of the diy but how do u upload? :-?
I tried hitting img icon here and it doesnt work... For now check my tanks and i'll see if i can put them there.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hmm photobucket..let me see what i can do! Thanks :thumb:


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

This is it so far! Its a 15gal TALL tank. Photobucket worked for this, thanks .

I will try to get the concrete dye tomorrow and post a pic!

As u can see, the angle kinda distorts the pic, it looks better in person. The concrete was still drying and comes out a very light, cold silver color. Def. Needs some dye to enhance it.
Also, i think i will go ahead an leave the back styrophome. Dont want to cratch the glass. ( i guess ur not supose to concrete the back anyway I have to assume. )


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

What color are you going to try for?


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi 13razorbackfan!

Well, i think i will add brown with a bit of red undertone. That or just black to darken it up..still looking into it. I have some pics i found online for diy backgrounds from other sites. I like a natural look tho of course. I will see maybe i can post those so u can see too.

This is for a south or central american tank. Otherwise i would have made more rocky looking to look like the african lakes. Also i wanted it more simple to start to save some room in my modest size tank (15gal)


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

I went to ACE hardware today for the cement coloring. They had 2 left and neither were the right color. So i went to lowes. I got quikcrete cement color in charcoal and in red. I did my 3rd layer of concrete just now. It came out too red so i am doing another coat when this dries. Also i want to try to give some dimention to the color to add depth and make it look realistic, not uniform and plain looking.

I have a pic i will post soon.

I am worried about chipping. I used quikcrete cement mix. That has a ton of rocks in it. Is this OK to use if i sifted the rocks out, or will it crumble?


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Here it is with the color added! Going for another layer with less red color next time. Its still fresh and will lighten up when dry.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok I dont think this is going to work. Can someone help?
I have been worried about chipping. I just tested a corner that is dry with 3 layers of quikcrete concrete mix. It totally cracked and chipped off all the way to the styrophome! It came off so easily, almost like it was just dried mud crumbling off! What did I do wrong? Can i fix it w/o starting all over? I have put alot of effort into this diy and im worried i wasted all my time!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Have you thought about my previous comments in regards to drylok or thin-set mortar mix? If it is already chipping that is what I would do. Just chip it off with a small hammer and start over. If nothing else....it will give you peace of mind.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi! I asked a worker at ACE he told me motar mix would come off. Honestly i dont know what drylock is. Can i get it at lowes? Can u dye it with the concrete coloring? Or is there something i can put over this diy to set it? So it wont chip?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

cichlid85 said:


> Hi! I asked a worker at ACE he told me motar mix would come off. Honestly i dont know what drylock is. Can i get it at lowes? Can u dye it with the concrete coloring? Or is there something i can put over this diy to set it? So it wont chip?


Here ya go....3/4 way down page on page 2 of thread. It is a 3 page thread. It deals with where he bought his plus colors.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... &&start=15

Hope this helps.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a list of DIY Background links that you may find helpful.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=99515


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks both of u for the links and youre help! Its back to research for me but i will redo this with the drylock if i can find it. Im going to read those links. Then i will re-post a pic of the final outcome!

At least i learned concrete is not for me!


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

By the way, I went to lowes website and they DO have drylock! So razorback fan, I will let you know my opinion of drylock a nd if it worked. Then you can start your DIY too :wink:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

cichlid85 said:


> By the way, I went to lowes website and they DO have drylock! So razorback fan, I will let you know my opinion of drylock a nd if it worked. Then you can start your DIY too :wink:


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## madmort0 (Oct 29, 2011)

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Just wanted to say I'm a little disappointed its chipping off, I really liked how it was turning out - had a really nice texture and color either the natural gray or the red, both looked very natural.

Just wanted to say with concrete, its like a rock, they look different dry vs. wet. What I mean is, you didn't like how light the concrete looked as it cured and dried, but remember when you stick it in your tank it will be wet and look a little darker.

I know you're going with drylok now, but just in case you ever try concrete again in the future there you go. Drylok is probably better anyways, won't have to worry about the curing process of concrete raising your pH. Drylok is basically paint though, so it'll take a more artistic touch than I have to make it look as good as your concrete one was looking.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i prefered the gray but then add a tiny bit of red/black here and there. sorta to age or color the rocks a bit. as each rock is typically not one uniform color. i hope it works out for you.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

I totally agree and was going to go back to add some dimension to the color as it was too uniform, until i noticed it was chipping off so easily.

Rhinox, I was disapointed as well. I tried to go back and just chip it off and redo but soon realized this would take a long time and it was faster to just start over

So i started over. I have the background ready and have all my styrophome in place and its set with silicone, ready for the drylok!

Im off to lowes now and will keep u posted! I have pics too i will add tonight.[/quote]


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

madmort0 said:


> opcorn: opcorn:


Haha, it is entertaining to see how things turn out huh? I always like to see peoples creations and ideas


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just got back from lowes. My lowes did NOT have Drylok, tho the lowes website showed they do. So the lowes associate was very nice and helpful. I explained what i was doing. his recommendation was to use quikrete hydraulic water stop cement. The label says "sets up under water" OK, lol. Can I use this and is it pretty much the same as the drylok? I bought it and will use it if anyone who knows gives me the all clear! Otherwise i will check ACE, which is a bit farther out for me.

What a project!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

No, Quikret hydraulic water stop cement is just a high tech cement product. Drylok is a masonry waterproofing product that is applied similar to PAINT.

To answer your other question regarding concrete mix, that product comes with cement, sand & various size rocks to doing a concrete pad or similar projects.

I think it is going to be difficult to get a cement type product to stick properly to white sheet styrene styrofoam (the kind made up of smalls beads of material).


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

That's a bummer you had to start over. I'm sure this next background will be even better than the first one though! :thumb:

With the headaches you had with the first one, take back the Quikret hydraulic water stop cement. Best to coat the new one with Drylok. (-BTW, you're looking for Latex Base Drylok.) You might want to make a couple phone calls first to ensure the stores have it in stock.

This all might be a pain now but in the end, you'll be happy.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks, soo...The drylok i need is NOT the fast plug hydrolic cement. Were talking about masonary waterproofer? I found drylok on lowes site. Latex base masonary waterproofer. thats gotta be it.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

DanniGirl said:


> That's a bummer you had to start over. I'm sure this next background will be even better than the first one though! :thumb:
> 
> With the headaches you had with the first one, take back the Quikret hydraulic water stop cement. Best to coat the new one with Drylok. (-BTW, you're looking for Latex Base Drylok.) You might want to make a couple phone calls first to ensure the stores have it in stock.
> 
> This all might be a pain now but in the end, you'll be happy.


Thanks for the encouragement! Yes, once i master this, i will most likely make a few different backgrounds. I like to change it up!


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

So i went back to Lowes. Funny because the drylok the one employee said they didnt have ( after he even asked another employee) turns out they do have it! :roll:

Ok, it was in the paint isle! So i got it and did my first coat. Yeah it is pretty much just like paint. I noticed that it doesnt like to cover over silicone. So be aware of that. This coat will dry for several hours. Then i will go back again, this time adding the dye, which i think will be more tricky bc were adding it to white drylok, not grey cement...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

cichlid85 said:


> So i went back to Lowes. Funny because the drylok the one employee said they didnt have ( after he even asked another employee) turns out they do have it! :roll:
> 
> Ok, it was in the paint isle! So i got it and did my first coat. Yeah it is pretty much just like paint. I noticed that it doesnt like to cover over silicone. So be aware of that. This coat will dry for several hours. Then i will go back again, this time adding the dye, which i think will be more tricky bc were adding it to white drylok, not grey cement...


Glad you found it!


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey, another question. Can i mix a bit of pool filter sand with the drylok for texture?


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I am afraid the sand will fall off easily if you do that, Drylok is not thick enough to blend with the sand. Drylok feels just like paint but it smells like an M16A2 riffle after it has been fired... gotta love the smell!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Actually Drylok is very thick, you could easily mix sand in it if you wanted too. At least mine sure was.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, I went ahead and tested it out. Put pool filter sand on and it seems fine. I checked out a dry spot, doesnt seem to come off at all, plus the texture looks much better imo:

This is the old diy (in brown) that crumbled concrete.
Beside it is the new diy, styrofome, no drylock yet










And this is after 2 coats drylock, not dry yet and not the best pic due to its dark out.
Not to complain but this has taken alot of effort. As u see, sun up to sun down today!


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

You can really see the crumbling off in the first pic of the brown background.
For begginers like myself, I recommend drylok imo. Its much easier. However, as someone else mentioned on this post earlier, you are using a thin product with drylok. You kinda need am artistic hand to make it work. The drylock is thin so any improfections you wanted to cover, you have to work at a bit more vs the concrete which is thick, covers more and looks like real rock...for example, you break styrophome apart, you get those styro balls, harder to cover up vs concrete.

Now how to add this to an established tank, lol.

Do i soak it after my third layer is dry?

I guess i need some magnets, no way this will go in water, its too boyant for sure...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I think the drylok looks much better. What are all the white specks in it? Is that the sand you were mentioning?


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi. Yes that would be the sand, lol. I think because it was still wet and reflected more in this pic. But i want another coat to go over again and i am going to try to add some dimention with other colors to add depth.
That should work. This really looks nicer in person but i will try to get another pic in daylight after its done so u can see. I think the sand was almost nessesary in my case cause it was looking to unnatural imo.

Also, so far, if your luck is better than mine, I recommend this project! Drylok has been a breeze to use so far...
I had alot of misinformation from hardware stores, which was part of my issue. They had me running around. They dont know what products they carry so look around first before u ask them. Go to the paint isle for drylok. Im telling u! I had 3 or 4 different employees tell me they didnt carry certain things when they were there the whole time. (They told me they didnt have concrete color, or drylock, or the certain concrete type i wanted, gave me concrete mix with a TON of rocks in it when in fact they had everything i needed the whole time and just didnt know! One of them told me i would have to special order the concrete color or go to sherwin williams store.) Not only that, my dog got into the red concrete color, stained our cement and himself, and ate my paintbrush! My fault for leaving the stuff out but none the less, a huge mess and chore to clean.
Sorry to complain, but now i know at least and i hope i saved someone else the trouble.

Has anyone seen the Fluval backgrounds? I saw a fluval small setup, maybe 1.5 gal at my LFS the other day and it looked so nice! I might try something like that next time.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Also btw, i tried carving a thick piece of styrophome into shapes of rocks at first but didnt like how it came out. I then decided to just silicone pieces to make my rocks, which was much, much less work and mess! and also wanted to mention i heard that pink styrophome is much easier and less messy to use, for anyone interested.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok more help needed! Do i need to soak this at all? It has 3 coats on and im finished! Honestly i think im going to do yet another one down the road bc this one is not exactly what i was hoping for texture and colorwise and i ran out of drylok already.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wanted to share the final outcome of my BG. I think it needs to sit a couple days. I rinsed it with plain water, then I wondered if i should have since its only been dry a couple hours. So i set it outside for now.

It did bleed off into the rinsing water. Dont want to mess with it too much but i think it may have been good anyway to blend it out and get off the excess, if that makes sense.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks 10X better than the concrete....I really like it. Take pics after installation in your tank.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

13razorbackfan said:


> Looks 10X better than the concrete....I really like it. Take pics after installation in your tank.


Thanks! I agree. After seeing both, drylok looks so much better and its way faster and easier to work with.
Razorback fan, its ur turn now! I definatly give my aproval. It wasnt that much work once u have your materials.
I will post the final pictures once set in the tank, if it doesnt float!

So i assume i should wait about 1 or 2 days to dry, then rinse and put in, right?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

cichlid85 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Looks 10X better than the concrete....I really like it. Take pics after installation in your tank.
> ...


Honestly have no idea how long it needs to cure before tank ready. I have to wait until I have all canisters on my tank as the lips on the HOB filters I currently have will cause issues. I plan sometime towards the end of summer. I am just doing my research from now till then like I do on everything to make sure I have a good plan in place and not throwing good money after bad.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

So i got the background in today after i rinsed it very well. I found a couple spots that were in between the rocks that must have had clumps of drylock that didnt dry due to being too thick. I hosed it down and the drylock came off all the way to the styro. So at this point i am tired and i decided instead of going out to get more drylok and the extra work and drying time, i just cut holes in those places between the rock. It wasnt that big and u cant tell. I will paint the back of the tank black anyway so it will look like a cave.

Took all my fish and everything out and into a 5gal bucket. Took about 75% of the water out to put in bg. 
Noticed there was not enough room for my filter. Had to cut the styro to fit it but its lookin ok.
This was also a good time for a water change so i did that too.

Fish seem ok so far, theyve been in for 2 hours now.

Im waiting for the water to settle since moving the sand in and out fogged it up, but im adding a pic of it in a few when it uploads...


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hard to really see in the pics...

Overall Im happy with it, it looks 100% better and i recommend trying a diy BG for yourself!


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Before you finish, i just made a DIY background, i read every available article on this site, and alot around the net too. Everything was going perfect, and its drying silicone to the bc now.
Just to find out that i actually did a million things wrong, and that ALL pple in here could improve alot for future makings. I spoke to the creator of the "make make" products today. He is really a pro, and does land scapes and backgrounds for public aquariums world wide. Including help directing georgia aquarium. Hes done norway, sweden and denmarks national aquariums landscapes too. He gave me many good tips that i will use for the future, but its quite late here atm, ill post alot of ideas and read ur thread fully tomorrow! if not p.m me


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Well it turns out i was not doing my diy right. I had silicone that is dangerous to my fish. I had the mold/mildew free kind that has toxic chemicals in it.

But that is OK and im starting over again with brand new materials and GE silicone 1 windows and doors. I know what to do this time so I will repost when done. Thanks again to everyone for the help!


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

cichlid85 said:


> Well it turns out i was not doing my diy right. I had silicone that is dangerous to my fish. I had the mold/mildew free kind that has toxic chemicals in it.
> 
> But that is OK and im starting over again with brand new materials and GE silicone 1 windows and doors. I know what to do this time so I will repost when done. Thanks again to everyone for the help!


please do a research on make-make. Will be GREAT help for u, if they provide info in english that is ofcourse


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

123vb123 said:


> cichlid85 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it turns out i was not doing my diy right. I had silicone that is dangerous to my fish. I had the mold/mildew free kind that has toxic chemicals in it.
> ...


Ok, I will check it out  thank you


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

So I did a google seach but didnt find what you were refering to. Do you have a link? I have not heard of make make...


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Well my brand new BG is all done now. Still drying outside. I wont get it in my tank til tommorow but will post some pics.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds good. I'm anxious to see it. :thumb:


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

DanniGirl said:


> Sounds good. I'm anxious to see it. :thumb:


Dannigirl,

Thanks so,much for the extra help. It paid off for me! Finally done and in the tank. I really like this one. I will try and post another thread with the correct products to use, step by step but it takes longer because i am basically texting from my phone lol. Here it is. Thanks everyone


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks very natural. I like it. Good job! The rough looking texture looks very natural. Are you going to add some bright green plants? Some green plants that grow tall will add some length and really set it off!


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

13razorbackfan said:


> That looks very natural. I like it. Good job! The rough looking texture looks very natural. Are you going to add some bright green plants? Some green plants that grow tall will add some length and really set it off!


Thanks! I have alot of live plants I will place back in the tank. I like the look without them but havnt put the plants in with the new BG yet to see


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

cichlid85 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > That looks very natural. I like it. Good job! The rough looking texture looks very natural. Are you going to add some bright green plants? Some green plants that grow tall will add some length and really set it off!
> ...


The plants will add height but maybe more importantly it will add some contrast. The green along with the white and the dark brownish/red background will look awesome.

What type of fish?


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Unfortunately their service in english is terrible. If you can use google translate or similar, it might work.

http://www.makemake.dk/default.asp?menu=100

I beleive they ship overseas at fair prices 

Make make does some of the best terrain/landscaping in europe, most if it with their own products. Premade concrete with natural-color for example


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

cichlid85 said:


> Dannigirl,
> 
> Thanks so,much for the extra help. It paid off for me! Finally done and in the tank. I really like this one. I will try and post another thread with the correct products to use, step by step but it takes longer because i am basically texting from my phone lol. Here it is. Thanks everyone


You're welcome.

Your new background looks so much better than the previous two. Great job! =D>


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

13razorbackfan said:


> cichlid85 said:
> 
> 
> > 13razorbackfan said:
> ...


Hi Razorbackfan,

So I went ahead and decided to put the live plants back in, and you were right, it looks very nice! I will try to get some pics with the plants on here.

I was thinking more of what i want to do and I think i want to add some rocks that match the new BG and some more driftwood or sticks too.

Oh, and at this time I have some flame tetra in there with one juvie firemouth. They do really well together but I know he needs more room and Im planning a CA biotype 55 gal or larger in a few months 8)


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

cichlid85 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > cichlid85 said:
> ...


Good...glad the plants worked out.

This may sound crazy but you can always use the same process to cover a couple rocks to make it match the background. That solves that issue. Sticks and driftwood would look nice as well.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

I thought about that. I guess I could add a base to the rocks if i make them so they dont float...

Um, I did a water change before i put the plants in and I am now missing a tetra! I just noticed. I looked everywhere even thought he might have jumped out while the top was off the tank. I looked on the ground..maybe be got sucked into the syphon hose when i did the water change?  Its weird...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

cichlid85 said:


> I thought about that. I guess I could add a base to the rocks if i make them so they dont float...
> 
> Um, I did a water change before i put the plants in and I am now missing a tetra! I just noticed. I looked everywhere even thought he might have jumped out while the top was off the tank. I looked on the ground..maybe be got sucked into the syphon hose when i did the water change?  Its weird...


You sure he is not hidden somewhere else in the tank?

Also...I mean as far as the rocks are concerned...find a rock that generally matches the shape, clean it then add the drylok to the rock.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, hes still missing. I dont know where he is. I looked for him everywhere. The only thing i can think is that after i put the plants in i did a water change and then used my fishnet to catch the extra debrise floating in the water. I must have scooped him on accident or something.

I even looked behind the BG to see if he got stuck but nothing...poor guy.


----------

